# can't print from cups canon pixma ip4600 usb cable



## curses (Dec 31, 2009)

Whenever I try to do this i get 

```
/dev/ulpt0: permission denied
```
gnome-cups-manager tells me the same thing. kdeprint doesn't tell me anything. it just starts the job and then sets the printer to sleep. CUPS web interface (localhost:631) just says: 

```
Description: Canon PIXMA iP4600
Location: freebsd.domain.actdsltmp
Printer Driver: Canon PIXMA iP4600 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.2.4
Printer State: stopped, accepting jobs, published.
Device URI: usb:/dev/ulpt0
```
Everything works in linux, just not here. It must be some problem with USB because none of my jump drives are working either. I looked in the kernel config files, and all of the drivers and modules I think I need are already there. go figure. anyway, any help here would be greatly appreciated. If you need any more info I will be more than happy to supply it upon request.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 31, 2009)

Same type of problem?
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=9812


----------



## curses (Dec 31, 2009)

I think not. now that i did that, the cups browser interface is telling me:

```
/usr/local/libexec/cups/filter/pstops failed
```
i tried to run the file in question and it gives me

```
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: /lib/libc.so.7: version FBSD_1.2 required by /usr/local/libexec/cups/filter/pstops not found
```
and yes i did try the stuff in the linked thread. it cleared some stuff up, but it isn't quite the same.
also doing /libexec/ld-elf.so.1 gives me

```
Segmentation fault (core dumped)
```


----------



## curses (Jan 5, 2010)

ok. here's the deal: i use

```
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/cupsd start
```
and i get :

```
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: /lib/libc.so.7: version FBSD_1.2 required by /usr/local/sbin/cupsd not found
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/cupsd: WARNING: failed to start cupsd
```
So my problem is not quite the same.


----------



## atomicplayboy (Jan 7, 2010)

I could be wrong, but it sounds like you have some sort of library incompatibility problem. What FreeBSD version was your cups built to (if you installed from ports) and what version are you running now?


----------



## curses (Jan 7, 2010)

atomicplayboy said:
			
		

> I could be wrong, but it sounds like you have some sort of library incompatibility problem. What FreeBSD version was your cups built to (if you installed from ports) and what version are you running now?



I am using FreeBSD 8.0 and cups was built on FreeBSD 8.0. I have tried reinstalling cups several times with no result. Curious, i 'make deinstall'-ed with ports, and then 'make && make install'-ed, but nothing happens. if i do 'make deinstall' again, it tells me cups is not installed. I guess i'll try installing manually. well, tried that. i get a nasty error message. 
now i am grumpy. 
*edit fixed this by updating the ports tree, but now cupsd disappeared. AAAAAUUUUGGGGHHH! does it ever end?


----------



## atomicplayboy (Jan 7, 2010)

curses said:
			
		

> *edit fixed this by updating the ports tree, but now cupsd disappeared. AAAAAUUUUGGGGHHH! does it ever end?



What do you mean, cupsd disappeared from where? The rc script? Did you build from ports or did you manually build it?


----------



## curses (Jan 7, 2010)

sorry. like i said, i was grumpy. I installed from ports and when i run cupsd i get the good old command not found error. same if I use Which. i believe it was in /usr/local/sbin/cupsd, but i could be mistaken. all the scripts i knew how to use are gone like /usr/local/etc/rc.d/cupsd start. Weird, huh? reinstalled using a combination of ports and packages, and now i'm back where i started!

```
/usr/local/libexec/cups/filter/pstops failed
```
and guess what?! that gives me :

```
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: /lib/libc.so.7: version FBSD_1.2 required by /usr/local/libexec/cups/filter/pstops not found
```
trying to deinstall tells me 
	
	



```
===>  Deinstalling for print/cups
===>   cups not installed, skipping
```


----------



## atomicplayboy (Jan 8, 2010)

When you updated your ports tree, did you update all of your ports (through either portupgrade or portmaster)?

For whatever reason, cups seems to have been uninstalled. What happens if you do a `# make install` from the print/cups port directory?


----------



## curses (Jan 8, 2010)

atomicplayboy said:
			
		

> When you updated your ports tree, did you update all of your ports (through either portupgrade or portmaster)?
> 
> For whatever reason, cups seems to have been uninstalled. What happens if you do a `# make install` from the print/cups port directory?



yup, updated the hole thing. make install from print/cups doesn absolutely nothing. if i do a make deinstall, even after make install, it tells  me cups is not installed. but it is.


----------



## atomicplayboy (Jan 8, 2010)

Try doing a `# make reinstall`. I'm not exactly sure what the difference between that and the regular "install" is, but the man page shows:



> Use this to restore a port after using pkg_delete(1) when you should have used deinstall.



Perhaps your package database is confused.


----------



## curses (Jan 8, 2010)

atomicplayboy said:
			
		

> Try doing a `# make reinstall`. I'm not exactly sure what the difference between that and the regular "install" is, but the man page shows:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps your package database is confused.



no good! it doesn't do anything. if you don't believe me:

```
[user@freebsd /usr/ports/print/cups]$ su
Password:
freebsd# make reinstall
freebsd#
```


----------



## atomicplayboy (Jan 8, 2010)

The only other thing I can think of at this time is to remove that directory (that holds the print/cups port files) and update your ports tree again. That should remove any cruft that might be messing with your port install and pull a fresh copy.


----------



## curses (Jan 9, 2010)

atomicplayboy said:
			
		

> The only other thing I can think of at this time is to remove that directory (that holds the print/cups port files) and update your ports tree again. That should remove any cruft that might be messing with your port install and pull a fresh copy.



sorry, but that didn't work either. I read somewhere that this sometimes happens when you don't have a sufficient power supply; i'll try hooking my computer to a different plug. well, that didn't work. the last thing I haven't tried is reinstalling. everything else works so well i'd hate to do that. maybe i can try a different printing system.


----------



## atomicplayboy (Jan 9, 2010)

I don't see how the power supply would create this effect, but... *shrug*

I have another thought, or rather something to consider, that print/cups is actually just a meta port that installs the typical components in a cups setup. Perhaps the problem lies within the ports that make it up, cups-base, cups-client, etc (I would start with cups-base, as that's where the problem sounds to stem from). Go to the print/cups-base port and run a `# make install`. What's the output?


----------



## curses (Jan 10, 2010)

running make install in print/cups-base tells me that it can't be installed because an older version is already installed (1.3.10). I did install 1.3.10 earlier, but i deinstalled it completely, well so far as i know.
when i run make deinstall i get this

```
===>  Deinstalling for print/cups-base
===>   Deinstalling cups-base-1.4.2_3
cups:*:193:193::0:0:CUPS Owner:/nonexistent:/usr/sbin/nologin
```
running another make install doesn't give me any error messages. I'll have to attach the text as a document if you want to see the whole output.
deinstalling cups-client gives me this:

```
===>  Deinstalling for print/cups-client
===>   Deinstalling cups-client-1.4.2_3
pkg_delete: package 'cups-client-1.4.2_3' is required by these other packages
and may not be deinstalled (but I'll delete it anyway):
cups-base-1.4.2_3
pkg_delete: unable to completely remove directory '/usr/local/include/cups'
pkg_delete: couldn't entirely delete package (perhaps the packing list is
incorrectly specified?)
```


----------



## atomicplayboy (Jan 10, 2010)

I believe you can safely ignore those error messages. So you were able to install cups-base? After you deinstalled the cups-client, were you able to reinstall it? Are you able to startup cupsd through the rc script now?


----------



## curses (Jan 10, 2010)

I could reinstall both cups-client and cups-base. cupsd starts through the rc script. I still can't print. My cups home page looks kinda funky, though, now... not very neat. the firefox version of the page still says 1.3.10, but the konqueror version says 1.4.2 but it doesn't seem to render right. i still get the same old message:

```
/usr/local/libexec/cups/filter/pstops failed
```
i don't know if this is important, but it tells me:

```
Processing - "Waiting for printer to become available..."
```


----------



## atomicplayboy (Jan 11, 2010)

It looks like pstops is part of the print/cups-image port, so go ahead and rebuild that as well. Then restart the cupsd rc script and try again.


----------



## curses (Jan 12, 2010)

I reinstalled the whole thing again. now it is telling me:

```
Unsupported format 'application/vnd.cups-banner'!
```
and with kprint i get this in a window labeled "Catastrophe!":

```
A print error occurred. Error message received from system:

cupsdoprint -P 'Canon-PIXMA-iP4600' -J 'KDE Print Test' -H '/var/run/cups.sock:631' -U 'samuel' -o ' multiple-document-handling=separate-
documents-uncollated-copies orientation-requested=3' '/usr/local/share/apps/kdeprint/testprint.ps' : execution failed with message:
successful-ok
```
 I think we are getting closer to the center of the problem, though. I'll reinstall everything labeled cups, reboot, and see if that fixes it.


----------



## atomicplayboy (Jan 12, 2010)

You might need to reinstall ghostscript (I believe you should be using ghostscript8) and gutenprint as well. Also, what printer driver are you using? If you're using a driver from one of those ports, that should be it, but if you're using a foomatic driver or something else, you'll probably want to reinstall that too.

*EDIT: Keep in mind that gutenprint is also a metaport, so you'll want to reinstall anything you have installed with gutenprint in its package name.


----------



## curses (Jan 12, 2010)

trying to reinstall ghostscript8 gives me this error:
	
	



```
gmake[1]: *** [bin/../sobin/libgs.so.8.70] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/print/ghostscript8/work/ghostscript-8.70'
gmake: *** [so] Error 2
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/print/ghostscript8.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/print/ghostscript8.
```
I'm using the gutenprint Canon-PIXMA-iP4600 driver by the way. (surprise!) lemme finish reinstalling some stuff and i can be more specific


----------



## atomicplayboy (Jan 12, 2010)

Try doing a `# make rmconfig` and rebuild with the default options.


----------



## curses (Jan 12, 2010)

atomicplayboy said:
			
		

> Try doing a `# make rmconfig` and rebuild with the default options.



No good. same ol' same ol'. My driver is the Canon PIXMA iP4600 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.2.4


----------



## atomicplayboy (Jan 12, 2010)

It might be a dependency. Do you use portupgrade or portmaster to update your ports usually?


----------



## curses (Jan 12, 2010)

atomicplayboy said:
			
		

> It might be a dependency. Do you use portupgrade or portmaster to update your ports usually?


uhhh... portupgrade i suppose.


----------



## atomicplayboy (Jan 12, 2010)

Actually, I was going to suggest you do a portupgrade to ghostscript and force it to rebuild dependencies, but I suppose you've already deinstalled ghostcript, so I don't think that will work.

At this point, I think I would recommend deleting all of your installed packages and start installing ports from scratch. You could keep manually reinstalling dependencies until it works, but who knows how deep this problem goes. It could very well be quicker just to start over. Sorry, it's not the preferred answer, but I don't have the expertise to pinpoint exactly where the problem is.


----------



## curses (Jan 13, 2010)

i think it's some kind of permissions problem. it gives me an insufficient permissions message even when i'm root. when cups asks for my passwd, i use my root account and then it asks again. i suspect a driver problem, but we'll see. Furthermore, my printer isn't listed under the usb devices anymore...


----------



## atomicplayboy (Jan 13, 2010)

Have you set the proper permissions for ulpt* and unlpt* in either devfs.conf or devfs.rules?


----------



## curses (Jan 15, 2010)

yeah, i set the permissions. here's what i'm getting from cups: i go to do admin stuff, and when i save changes, I am prompted for the root passwd.
	
	



```
[B]A username and password are being requested by http://localhost:631. The site says: "CUPS"[/B]
```
 I type in "root" and my passwd, but then I am prompted again. i never get it to work... I just get a blank page. its like nobody has permission to touch anything. and with root, that is just weird.


----------



## tingo (Jan 15, 2010)

You are using the correct password for 'root', of course?
If your user is a member of the cups group (and the right ownership and permissions are set on the necessary devices) your username and password should also work.


----------



## atomicplayboy (Jan 16, 2010)

curses said:
			
		

> My cups home page looks kinda funky, though, now... not very neat. the firefox version of the page still says 1.3.10, but the konqueror version says 1.4.2 but it doesn't seem to render right.



I wonder if this is related to the login problem you're experiencing. I'm not sure how cups provides its webserver, but I suppose you might have files leftover from your old version that are causing conflicts with the web interface. If you do end up deleting all of your packages, make sure you remove everything that might be left over in /usr/local/ before you start installing things again. If you still want to try to resolve this manually, maybe you can find a pkg-plist for the old version of the cups-base port to compare to the latest. That should give you an idea of what files might still be lingering.


----------



## curses (Jan 17, 2010)

for some reason the cups page is ok now, but i still get the goofy authentification problem. there's probably some stupid file somewhere i need to edit. I KNOW that i am using the right root password after i've typed it in five times or so. If i could just freaking print, i'd be able to turn my whole computer over to freebsd. and now my linux is freaking out. (grumble) this isn't gonna make doing homework fun. Well, one thing at a time, right?  I have an idea where one of the errors might be... I'll check it out now. no good. i thought i'd get rid of some hp stuff. don't ask why i had it in the first place, i don't remember.


----------



## curses (Jan 22, 2010)

Anybody still looking at this?


----------



## atomicplayboy (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm stumped.


----------



## curses (Jan 23, 2010)

cool. i'll just start randomly blowing stuff up, then. laterz and thx.


----------

